# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Adding to [Prrovoss] MonsterDensityAroundCursor

## siphex

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...undcursor.html ([INTERNATIONAL] [Prrovoss] MonsterDensityAroundCursor)


Was wondering if it was possible to add another circle to this plugin.
One at 10yards (Original) and one that is dashed at 15yards for the witchdoctor’s Spirit Barrage.

Since the skill accumilate at 10yards and then the explosion is at 15yards.

I would also like to ask if its possible to move the circle down by pixels.

Since Spirit Barrage ”Phantasm” the actual circle of it is casted a bit down from where the cursor is. Its the actual ”Spirit/phantasm” that is casted at the cursor.
So to make the ”Circle” accurate to where it's casted on the ground, you would have to move it.

Anyone has the know how?

----------

